# GBAtemp presents: ShopTemp



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

*GBAtemp presents: ShopTemp!*
Our brand new official affiliate and recommended store!






GBAtemp is proud to present: *ShopTemp* -  our brand new official shop partner and newest member of the GBAtemp Network! Working together with a trusted associate we've struck a mutually beneficial and exclusive partnership deal that will allow for us to provide you, the members and customers, with some truly fantastic deals.

This arrangement was made for a variety of reasons: To ensure a stable unwavering income for GBAtemp's growth. To give you some of the best prices on quality items such as flash carts, modchips, and so on, as well as a variety of affordable shipping options. And finally allowing our community to have a constant source of prizes and gifts to hopefully mean that nothing like the WikiNDS situation should ever happen again. 

Instead of depending on third party affiliates and sponsors to pay GBAtemp's running costs via a monthly fee, it will be your purchases going towards our growth and stability. The income we are provided with will allow us to add new features, pay server costs and generally give back to this community.

For existing members of the GBAtemp community, you will each be provided with a discount coupon for specific products within the shop, which is our way of saying thank you, and the ShopTemp crew's way of saying hello!




ShopTemp's motto, _"Our knowledge, your needs"_, refers to the tiered approach that this partnership offers, accompanying the customer before and after their purchase. *Step one (before):* Providing you with the information to make wise purchasing decisions. *Step two (after):* Giving you the necessary tools to make the most of your product in the form of support from the GBAtemp community, guides, and the necessary system files and resources hosted on Filetrip.

We're also proud to announce that we've been in talks with the Supercard team and that they've graciously provided GBAtemp & ShopTemp with a timed-exclusivity on the *Supercard DSTWO*. ShopTemp will have the hottest new cart nearly a week ahead of all other shops, and at a lower price! *Pre-orders have begun here!*

As seen here Costello will be appearing on the Tempcast at the the following date and time to take any of your additional questions.




Continue reading more information...



GBAtemp's ShopTemp discussion forum




*Visit ShopTemp*




Discuss


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

As we're sure you have various questions and concerns, we've taken the time to cover most if not all of them:

*Is GBAtemp running this shop?*
No, this is not a GBAtemp owned or operated shop. What it is is an independent e-commerce business, based in Hong-Kong. We were contacted by a reliable associate whom we have personally known and dealt with for years, who has also worked within this industry for a very long time and wanted to start a new business. He asked us if we would like us to be partners. We then worked out a deal that would be advantageous to both parties.

ShopTemp will supply us with a permanent source of income that will benefit us in a lot of ways in exchange for all the advertising/affiliation that ensues, we get a  share of the benefits made by the store. On top of that we helped them choose the products, come up with a great site design, wrote the product descriptions and thought of all sorts of features for the shop.

*How will this affect the members?*
On a superficial level, it won't. There will be virtually no difference between how we operated with our previous affiliates and how we operate now. The core difference is that we'll occasionally post GBAtemp exclusive deals and updates for members to take advantage of, such as the Supercard DSTWO timed-exclusivity deal we mentioned in the above post.

*Where does the money go?*
The same place it has always gone with the previous affiliates: towards the site. Except this being on a larger scale allowing us to improve and stabilize the quality of this site. For more specific usages:

1) This will be a stable income that will fund our server & technical costs once and for all.
2) This allows us to never have to rely on 3rd parties for holding contests & competitions any more. Remember WikiNDS? they never shipped out those prizes...
3) Depending on the income that it generates we aim at becoming a more professional website. We would like to expand our editorial content: more news, more articles, more reviews, etc.

Also, as a result of this partnership, the site will be ad-free again. There will be links to Shoptemp products & deals, but it will be more like part of the site general content. 

*Legally, I'm a little worried about what this might cause!*
The business itself is completely based in Hong-Kong, their staff is in Hong-Kong, the server is in Canada (where most flashcart store websites are hosted), the only risk we ever may face is that we have to stop advertising Shoptemp. However, we've always advertised flashcart selling vendors, so why would we have problems with this one? Besides, GBAtemp and ShopTemp are actually separate entities. Nothing legally ties both, except for the advertising partnership.

*So the support I get will be your typical Chingrish (difficult-to-read Chinese English)?*
Absolutely not! We're very proud of the support staff that will be dealing with ShopTemp support/queries/website content etc. They are actually native English speakers and have an extremely detailed knowledge of their products and our operations! There will be no communication trouble, and if you take a look at ShopTemp, we're sure you'll find it a nice change to see a store that is full of useful and well-written information.

*Will GBAtemp lose its objectivity and become biased?*
Absolutely not. Everything will be the same as before. We will never influence a review for any kind of reason.
Actually, the opposite will happen. We first review the product on GBAtemp and if it's good, we'll tell the guys at ShopTemp to sell and promote said product.

We've asked that ShopTemp only carry the best and most popular carts and modchips that we have personally verified as being of quality. We will also be taking measures to make sure the customer makes informed decisions. Besides, no one could pull the wool over this community's eyes! You're a well-informed group that would be all to aware if someone tried to fudge the facts.

You can also check the review tab of any product to see customer reviews and even a score of professional reviews sampled from all over the web!

*Will we be creating a forum section for ShopTemp?*
Actually yes. Not because we necessarily want to make this a feature, but... simply because if we don't, people will post topics anyway. There will be topics all over the boards for any kind of question. People will post in the Site Discussions forum, in the Off-topic Area, even maybe in the Trading Forum. We need a place to consolidate all those topics. It's that simple. We won't be doing any official customer support on there, but we may report some stuff every now and then, like promotions, deals and all... Its more like a public place where people will post questions or feedback that the Shoptemp guys and ourselves will answer.

*Will ShopTemp provide GBAtemp-themed merchandise?*
In the future, we might be able to offer branded merchandise such as shirts, cups, and much more. The good thing is, they'll be much much better than our current ones, and hopefully more affordable.

*Visit the shop, purchase*
The shop's already open, and you can place orders at any time: *ShopTemp.com*. Every purchase goes towards making GBAtemp and ShopTemp better. On our end we'll be able to improve the forums, and on theirs they'll be able to provide a wider range of products.

*I'm worried about counterfeit flash carts or "clones", what will ShopTemp be doing to avoid that?*
You can purchase your favourite flash carts from ShopTemp safe in the knowledge that they are all 100% legit, manufacturer made, flash carts. ShopTemp will absolutely not be selling counterfeit flash carts.

*ShopTemp is so slow!? The server seems sluggish.*
ShopTemp is currently hosted on a temporary server and the staff is well aware of this issue, fear not, it will be sorted soon!

Thanks for reading all of this, feel free to ask anything about this situation that wasn't covered here, within reason of course.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

Enjoy everyone! I'm sure you're going to love ShopTemp,  we've put months of work into it and hope you can tell us what you think in this topic and also in the dedicated ShopTemp discussion forums.

Thanks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice, my next flashcart purchase(If I make one is gonna be from here


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this.

I have a trusted place to buy flashcards from now.
DX steals Credit Card no.s


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> I love this!
> Your actually selling flash cards.
> 
> I wish you don't get caught though.
> ...


Its not run by GBATemp, they dont even own it, its just part of their network


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you temp

I knew you were going to do something big

This is great and I will be buying my next flashcart purchase here and the end of this month

Edit : Also thank you so so much for making it so the currency can be changed to £ as I normally have to convert it from dollars, this feature is amazing and will help many people, like me when shopping


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still part of the network you know.
Meaning the whole Network will be caught if something happens.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never asked if it was 

Anyways looks nice,though i don't think the R4s are needed...oh well lol maybe someone will buy it for the heck of it


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool, I'll check it out soon as it sounds interesting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also great that it's part of the GBAtemp Network because the site won't sell bad clones such as R4 Ultra, etc. & you also have great prices I noticed.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 6, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what you mean by that, but they are hosted in entirely different countries, shoptemp is hosted in Canada whilst gbatemp is hosted in France.


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Apr 6, 2010)

Anything I order will be from here,definitely.


----------



## soulfire (Apr 6, 2010)

why do you sell r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## signz (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet, though I wish you had the EZ Flash 3in1 GBA-Sized for the DS Phat


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Costello, you sly dog.

Looks good. We've needed a good alternative to DealExtreme, and while the prices here aren't as low as DX was when they hosted flashcarts, they're still rather comparable and it goes towards supporting GBAtemp. I'll make sure to order something from here when the time comes.

That Dingoo is looking mighty fine, I must say.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

I wonder how many of the Yes voters are going to actually buy something now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even though it's not really GBAtemp's shop, but still looks like so (more than other affiliates)

So this is what kept you busy all the time, eh


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 6, 2010)

DUDE That's awsome


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Costello, you sly dog.
> 
> Looks good. We've needed a good alternative to DealExtreme, and while the prices here aren't as low as DX was when they hosted flashcarts, they're still rather comparable and it goes towards supporting GBAtemp. I'll make sure to order something from here when the time comes.
> 
> That Dingoo is looking mighty fine, I must say.



I was just looking at the Dingoo and I am thinking of purchasing one when the time is right

Prices are great in my opinion, definitely a great move by the Admin, I can see this site being a great hit with tempers and general public alike


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

Folks, ShopTemp offers a variety of carts for every type of flash cart user, and the fact of the matter is, some people will want R4s. GBAtemp and ShopTemp will do their very best to help them make wise purchasing decisions and buy superior carts, but if they're set on the R4 and are going to buy it from somewhere, why not have it be ShopTemp? They're going to buy R4s one way or another, at least this way they're giving back to the scene.

Besides, the R4 isn't an _awful_ cart. Some carts brick your system, the R4 just lacks features and support. But with software like MENUDO on the way, we may see an upswing in quality R4 uses.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Folks, ShopTemp offers a variety of carts for every type of flash cart user, and the fact of the matter is, some people will want R4s. GBAtemp and ShopTemp will do their very best to help them make wise purchasing decisions and buy superior carts, but if they're set on the R4 and are going to buy it from somewhere, why not have it be ShopTemp? They're going to buy R4s one way or another, at least this way they're giving back to the scene.
> 
> Besides, the R4 isn't an _awful_ cart. Some carts brick your system, the R4 just lacks features and support. But with software like MENUDO on the way, we may see an upswing in quality R4 uses.


Yeah the I think I remember the developer saying Menodo works best on R4.


----------



## Opium (Apr 6, 2010)

So who's excited about the Supercard DSTWO limited exclusivity?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> So who's excited about the Supercard DSTWO limited exclusivity?


Oh yeah bring that baby in!!


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 6, 2010)

i will support, especially to get the supercard two


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> So who's excited about the Supercard DSTWO limited exclusivity?


Yeah, I'm gonna buy one for sure if shipping is fast enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also: comparison to the old shop - http://www.cafepress.com/shoptemp


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 6, 2010)

One of the best shopping websites I've seen in terms of functionality and layout.  Many online shops sites have hard to find terms and shipping costs and information but shop temp has everything written clear and easy to find.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 6, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> So who's excited about the Supercard DSTWO limited exclusivity?


I am but I am also pleased that it has the option to display the currency in Australian. Much simpler to purchase. Shoptemp, I can guarrentee you my next purchase.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG!!! I'm so hyped! The items are soooo cheap! This is definately my first place to buy my Nintendo products!


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow...  At first I thought this was a April fools joke.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 6, 2010)

I've always used RHS for my flashcarts.  While I feel a bit of loyalty towards RHS because they've always treated me well with the purchases I've made, I may use ShopTemp for any future flashcart purchases simply because their prices are a little better......not to mention that it would be helping out GBAtemp.   I mean, just the name "ShopTemp" sounds like it belongs here with us. 

Here's to hoping for the best!


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a little less happy about the fact they carry R4's... -_-


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> I'm a little less happy about the fact they carry R4's... -_-


Thats stupid, even though R4 is dead people may want one for some reason or the other and seeing as its so popular shoptemp will get way more customers who go OMGZ R4!!1


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they go buy an R4, and start whining here when it doesn't work with teh Pokemans!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then after that they will go buy an Acekard giving ShopTemp more $$$


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

Guys please stop complaining about the R4's. Ace has already explained the situation and besides, we plan get clear information on the product page to inform people of the limitations the R4 may bring.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, as specified in my previous post, they're going to get it somewhere one way or another. People who want the R4 are going to find a way to purchase it, and then come here and some of them may do what you said. I'm not an R4 man myself, I prefer the Acekard (named after yours truly! I wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). If it's inevitable, might as well be from a site partnered with the place they'll come to discuss it.


----------



## Frog (Apr 6, 2010)

The sites so easy and simple to navigate, and it's got great products and prices.
I also like being able to view products in Australian dollars.
I'll definitely be shopping here in the future.

I might end up buying the Zelda replacement case as my ds isn't in the best condition right now...


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Just ordered my Acekard for just $12 shipped.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 6, 2010)

The site looks great, as well as the prices and product selection!  Hopefully I can buy I new flashcart soon from there...Or at least when I get another DS (My Phat just broke the other day, so I'm either going to get a DSi, or wait for the 3DS).

Can't wait to see where this goes (Hopefully for the best!).


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2010)

I've also placed an order


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

I will preorder a SCDS2 when they start, if they sold consoles and had a discount on the DSi XL I would get it now


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

I still feel cool for being one of the first to order something.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 6, 2010)

I was going to plan and buy an EZ Flash 3in1 for my DS Lite from RHS but now I may buy it from ShopTemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Now I can recommend a valid site that we know for sure won't sell fakes.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 6, 2010)

one of the best and important things that have happened on temp


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 6, 2010)

@zuron 7 your right cause nintendo is really cracking down i'm suprissed they just don't hire People who make LEGAL homebrew they might be actual future employees and such but no nintendo has to kill homebrew along with Piracy that being said you are correct zuron


----------



## MicroChip123 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just a quick comment. 
The free shipping limited packaging. They need to specify on the product pages what products are shipped free limited packaging.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm waiting to pre-order the SC2! Any idea on how much it'll be?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Costello, you sly dog.




Haha thats exactly what i thought when i saw the front page this morning. 
Im so pumped im gonna go check the rest of the store out.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

jamesdiamond said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to pre-order the SC2! Any idea on how much it'll be?


We're still waiting for a price point, but when we find out, you'll know. No matter what though, it will be less here than everywhere else, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 6, 2010)

We been Waiting for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanx GBATEMP


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet, I'm the 7th person to order something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll write a review later on how the shipping was.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah! Now only to convince mum that it's safe the let the stuff ship to the Netherlands...
I'm surprised and happy that we get discount and preorder rights, simply because we're 'Tempers.
Woot for GBA/ShopTemp and Team SuperCard! Overall, stuff is really cheap. I was amazed at the price for a CycloDS Evolution.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats on the partnership.

Tossed down an order so I can put them folks to the test


----------



## bufHalo (Apr 6, 2010)

Great news, my first order wil be the supercard DS2. Hopefully it will be out soon.
Greetz.


----------



## JBW (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice one GBAtemp, this is the best website selling flashcarts ever!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 6, 2010)

Just picked up an acecard 2i, and a Dragonball case (yesssssssssssss......)
The whole process, including checkout, was smooth as silk, any question I had was answered in one click or less.

Will buy again.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2010)

The site is AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll order a SCDS2 (maybe more than one) as soon as it's available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: It'd be even better if the ShopTemp guys can also stock some GBA flashcards


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job on this guys, it must have been a ton of work to organise, I hope it works out well and the site prospers due to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also why are you people reading this instead of shopping? Go spend some money you whores!


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good.

I'll probably be buying a DS lite replacement shell and a triwing from you.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im gonna get:
http://shoptemp.com/products/Quality-DS-Li...kemon-p-63.html
http://shoptemp.com/products/USB-charging-...-Lite-p-70.html
http://shoptemp.com/pages/Supercard-DSTWO-...nformation.html

All when the SCDS2 is out


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, great news! Thanks and congrats Gbatemp & Shoptemp!

Also: Woo, Canadian servers!


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 6, 2010)

Good to see ez flash product in this shop.

Nice shop !


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 6, 2010)

Really great initiative ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheap prices and free shipping...
From now I will order my stuffs from there !


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice!!! I can wait to play my first order from ShopTemp too bad that is probably far off but meh. One other Question do we get shirts?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Apr 6, 2010)

Im seeing R4 Gold. Cant shoptemp sell R4 RTS and the rest of it made by M3?

I would love to buy it from shoptemp as my flashcart store.

Though, I would love to see a wide variety of products like for the DSi or something


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Though, I would love to see a wide variety of products like for the DSi or something


Just upload 15000 files to FileTrip and you have one for free


----------



## pitman (Apr 6, 2010)

More money to support noob floods whenever a big release has strong AP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been contemplating on buying an AK2i+EZ 3in1 + 4/8GB card or waiting for the DSTWO (which no one knows the price or is it really good).

Is it possible to add a Universal Currency Calculator before checkout (something like this: http://www.xe.com/ucc/) ? it save precious seconds before buying


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job, it looks awesome and its for a great cause!


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

I will shurly buy my stuff on shoptemp now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the prices seem exelent and can compete very well with other sites.
XD

edit. the best thing I see on the site that is way different from other sites is that here the origin of the kingston micro sd is mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JAPAN discs !!!!!!! yes


----------



## MicroChip123 (Apr 6, 2010)

How do we request products?


----------



## Matthew (Apr 6, 2010)

Great Prices, A cycloDS for £27! And only four Types of R4.

If I could I would buy from there.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 6, 2010)

Rest assured: once I get some money, I'll be buying from ShopTemp!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 6, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Is it possible to add a Universal Currency Calculator before checkout (something like this: http://www.xe.com/ucc/) ? it save precious seconds before buying


You can change the currency by clicking the little flags in the top right-hand corner.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 6, 2010)

Ohhh danggggg! This is beastlyyyyy.

Mmm. Nice. Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, Costelly trying to be all sneaky and stuffs by asking us that question in the site suggestions forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking forward to making purchases there in the near future!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2010)

I see the Nintendo Screwdriver, that's something I'll need since I have a few broken DS lites that need fixing for sale afterwards.


----------



## Cortador (Apr 6, 2010)

From which country will you guys be shipping from? Personally i don't mind paying a little bit more if the product i'm buying is being shipped from the same country i live in (Faster).


----------



## sekhu (Apr 6, 2010)

had i known about the existence of shoptemp I would have ordered from them, too late to cancel my order now. I like the prices and shipping is reasonable, even with express shipping. good luck with the shop, and i might place a pre-order for the supercard dstwo though.

btw when will users get the discount or is it only applicable to certain items or something?


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2010)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> How do we request products?



For now. I assume that those running the site are constantly on the look out for more goods but I don't see any harm in them checking the thread regularly to see what (other) items their "target audience" are interested in.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 6, 2010)

It's too bad you didn't open up shop earlier, I would have bought an Acekard from you guys.


----------



## Issac (Apr 6, 2010)

This'll easily be the place where I'll preorder the dsTWO... I need to get rid of my M3simply with R4 software... It's okay, but I need something new!

I really like the idea of this shop, and it's a great partnership!


----------



## luisrodl (Apr 6, 2010)

As soon as the pre-orders start for the Supercard DS 2 I will be making my first purchase!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice, really nice. Now we Have GBAtemp, Filetrip and Shoptemp


----------



## Anakir (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow nice. Congrats gbatemp.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 6, 2010)

Depending on how good the discount is, I may get myself a DSTWO from Shoptemp soon. I appreciate this so much.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another world will be the only one to get to that mark though.


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 6, 2010)

€30 for a CycloDS, cheapest I've seen so far.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 6, 2010)

I've already got a flashcart addiction, oh well....i guess a couple more won't hurt


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 6, 2010)

If Shoptemp didn't sell the R4s that would have been a bad move for them.  The R4 sells better than any other flashcart which means more money for them.  Remember this is a business its not what is quality or not its what makes more money.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like a great addition to the GBATemp network!

As others have mentioned, it runs quite smoothly, the checkout process is quite painless.

Cheers!

-Atashi


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont think so, I bet some other people can do it aswell.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> I dont think so, I bet some other people can do it aswell.


Actually, noone will be able to do it
At least not within 20 years or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AW has now 78 files btw.
And the total amount is less than 10000

[/off topic]


----------



## atemu (Apr 6, 2010)

very good initiative 
I am a future purchaser when SCDS2 will be available


----------



## iFish (Apr 6, 2010)

Good Job folks!!!!

now i will shop here. since i have always wanted to donate to GBAtemp, NOW I CAN!! i will most probly buy the DStwo.

Guys, great job.

Edit: if we all HATE the R4... why are we selling a flash card with a dead team?


----------



## Gamer4life (Apr 6, 2010)

All i have to say is EPICCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Mijkael (Apr 6, 2010)

cool!

any way to get the N64 flashcart from neoflash in shoptemp?


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow cool, Ben looking around they have some decent prices to one day if I have money i'll buy something for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope they'll make a link button up top maybe next to the download's tab?


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 6, 2010)

For a first impression, I'm VERY impressed. It looks professional and not like some shady black market scam site. I'll be buying from here soon, given the discounts of course.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 6, 2010)

There are some awesome prices on products there, nice to see that!
And wow, amazing that you guys can have the Supercard DSTWO faster then the other webshops and cheaper! That's really an amazing deal, shows how much connections and trust you guys have in the scene.

Good work


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

Prime_Zero said:
			
		

> Wow cool, Been looking around they have some decent prices to one day if I have money i'll buy something for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's coming. Likely later tonight.


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

people could also make the link in their signature. like dice did XD


----------



## Costello (Apr 6, 2010)

actually, I hear they want to set up an affiliate system sometime soon... so the links in people's sig will get you points/cash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you'll have to keep in touch


----------



## TomMannCenturia (Apr 6, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant. Ordered placed already, with the 5 dollar discount on an Acekard 2i its a bargain price. ? cheaper than DX used to sell them and benefiting this site too. Cant see a down side to it, will just have to wait my 2 to 5 weeks for delivery.

Like the layout of the site and really hope its a success for all concerned.


----------



## portezbie (Apr 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Nice, my next flashcart purchase(If I make one is gonna be from here



What everyone else said. Happy to support GBATemp and the prices look reasonable. Nice to have something now that DX is gone, and the shipping will probably be faster since it isn't free. I think I may have to jump on one of those dstwo's.....


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 6, 2010)

Their prices are amazing but they don't have much is customization. Nothing for the DSi either.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Their prices are amazing but they don't have much is customization. Nothing for the DSi either.


As the shop does well, the product line will likely expand.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 6, 2010)

The site looks great, clean and easy to navigate.
It has a certain GBAtemp feel to it......
I was kind of disappointed though as there isn't a Gameboy Advance section.
Some of us still play GBA games, and it would be nice to see some spare parts or accessories and flashcarts for the GBA as well.
Other then that, great site, next time I need something I will surely give it a try, even though I voted " no " at the poll...........( for legitimate reasons )


----------



## Hax Mega (Apr 6, 2010)

This is great! I've been looking for a place to buy the new supercard.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 6, 2010)

Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I'm buying the new SUpercard at ShopTemp like the guy above me.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

i wanna be cool like roxas and buy the supercard 2 aswell


----------



## iFish (Apr 6, 2010)

Wait! Is this why all the others sites are gone? like 0shippingzone..... and the others?

now this is the only site we need?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Wait! Is this why all the others sites are gone? like 0shippingzone..... and the others?
> 
> now this is the only site we need?


Of course those sites still exist, and you're more than welcome to buy from them, they are all great shops and have been fantastic partners to us over the years, without them we wouldn't be here. But they will no longer be an affiliate of ours, that's why they don't appear on our homepage anymore. We of course need to promote ShopTemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where ever you buy from - that's your decision to make!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2010)

This is fantastic news. I was looking for a reliable site (with cheap prices) to buy a Supercard DSTWO from, when they are released, for a few weeks now and couldn't decide on one. This makes it much easier!


----------



## Krestent (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, now how do we get this discount?


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 6, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> This is fantastic news. I was looking for a reliable site (with cheap prices) to buy a Supercard DSTWO from, when they are released, for a few weeks now and couldn't decide on one. This makes it much easier!



Exactly what I wanted to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great news, thanks GBAtemp! Now I know where to purchase the brand new Suparcard DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys are awesome!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> OK, now how do we get this discount?


Use the discount codes in the stickies here


----------



## iFish (Apr 6, 2010)

this is great Shaun!!!

i was wondering, i read the shipping F.A.Q and shipping is really slow :/
maybe a bit cheaper fast shipping? like the free shipping is slow. if i wanna pay shipping it should be a bit lower.


----------



## Covarr (Apr 6, 2010)

edit: This post is stupid.
edit: Suggestion - links to relevant GBATemp forums in flash cart descriptions on shoptemp. I dunno if this is feasible or goes against your ideas for shoptemp, but if the TTDS description had a link to the TTDS subforum on GBAtemp, for example, that could save a lot of headaches.


----------



## Dialexio (Apr 6, 2010)

The shop looks absolutely fantastic and enticing! I'm loving those prices, too!

I only have two gripes... Why is the original R4 being sold? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's also too few Wii modchips. Nevertheless, I know where my next purchase is going to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.- This should have been announced on April Fool's Day, to fool us into thinking it was a joke (like how Google debuted Gmail).


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job!

I guess this is the new DX.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 6, 2010)

I find the site very slow to load, and sometimes it doesn't load at all, giving me a "The connection has timed out" message. Is this just me?


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 6, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I find the site very slow to load, and sometimes it doesn't load at all, giving me a "The connection has timed out" message. Is this just me?



The same for me.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I find the site very slow to load, and sometimes it doesn't load at all, giving me a "The connection has timed out" message. Is this just me?
> 
> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 6 2010, 11:41 AM) *ShopTemp is so slow!? The server seems sluggish.*
> ShopTemp is currently hosted on a temporary server and the staff is well aware of this issue, fear not, it will be sorted soon!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2010)

A fast, premium shipping option should be implemented maybe 2-5 day shipping because I don't even get games I order online in 2 weeks.


----------



## Covarr (Apr 6, 2010)

I just noticed ShopTemp has WODE.

This is the best site in the world.

edit: Will not be buying SDHC cards from this site, unless they tell us WHAT CLASS THEY ARE. This is a dealbreaker for me. However, I'll still be buying flashcarts here in the future.


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome.
Now we solve the "where can I buy my flashcard from" threads!

I love the site :3
I will be ordering from there soon

Accessories?
Score!


----------



## thedicemaster (Apr 6, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> A fast, premium shipping option should be implemented maybe 2-5 day shipping because I don't even get games I order online in 2 weeks.


DHL/UPS are marked as 2-5day shipping


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 6, 2010)

It a lie it late April fools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





r4. r4? R4! R4!?!? Drop it already guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name of the shop is so convenient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea it looks great


----------



## estebangh (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd like to say congratulations and best wishes on your new enterprise!

You remind how IGN started. Anyone visited gamesages.com back then?

Again, congratulations and best of luck for you.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the main site is getting slow... The servers limits is really around 4,000 and we have like 3,500 now!

Glad I already made my order.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Now the main site is getting slow... The servers limits is really around 4,000 and we have like 3,500 now!
> 
> Glad I already made my order.



If you are talking about the temp the limit is in fact closer to eight thousand users now. (probably more)

Offtopic: I love Spikey cause he's awesome.


----------



## Comrade Cough (Apr 6, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> It a lie it late April fools
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope! I'm glad they have it, want to know why? So I can pick up a few cheap flashcards for friends, and then play games with them. I don't care about perfect compatibility, neither do they, and we all have the patience for universal AP patches.

There is nothing wrong with R4's (Originals), it's the clones, and the little kids that have no patience; Oh, and the people that start to scream and kick in a kiddy tantrum when an R4 is brought up, you guys are the worst.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 6, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> why do you sell r4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the R4 is like the bitch of the flashcard world, you can't really get rid of it, and we can't really de-promote it. All that we can do is just really really really not recommend buying it 

BTW im loving this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i now know where my next purchase will be


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice, awesome news. I've been wanting to order an Acekard2i...guess i'll be getting it from ShopTemp.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  Well, I can *feel* it's a little slower now.  Nice to know the site won't go down anymore when a new game gets dumped.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 6, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more like it is the dead horse of flashcarts, pretty useless, but people keep on insisting on beating it.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I remember that there was like a week after a DS game (CTW?) came out that the temp didn't load at all...  I hope I never have to see that again.


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 6, 2010)

Dealxetreme have stopped selling flashcarts!!


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> Dealxetreme have stopped selling flashcarts!!


Old news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, ShopTemp sells AceKard's for cheaper then DX did *AND* you buy it knowing you helped out GBAtemp a little.


----------



## cfcpd95 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys on the Supercard DSTWO poster there is no mention of SNES Emulation. Has this been dropped ?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

cfcpd95 said:
			
		

> Hey guys on the Supercard DSTWO poster there is no mention of SNES Emulation. Has this been dropped ?


You can already play SNES games on any DS flashcard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Here's the link.


----------



## cfcpd95 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> cfcpd95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaa thanks very much. But was the emulation not ment to be intergrated into the Supercard DSTWO's EOS ?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

cfcpd95 said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't really matter, using that emulator it only takes one more click then the Supercard would to start your game.


----------



## clegion (Apr 6, 2010)

YAAAAY, definitely going to buy my supply from there


----------



## vmkstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome, cheap prices and they make shipping info available on the item page. Definitely buying my next flash card here.


----------



## mateo245 (Apr 6, 2010)

waaah the shop caress of dsi replacement cases and screens


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow. I should have expected this when Costello asked if we would buy from a GBAtemp shop. But yes! I trust this site like no other. I wonder how the shipping will be?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Wow. I should have expected this when Costello asked if we would buy from a GBAtemp shop. But yes! I trust this site like no other. I wonder how the shipping will be?


I thought Costello was just thinking *about* thinking of a store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm one of the first people to order, so I'll everyone know how long it takes.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks very nice!  I may buy from this sometime!
(This would be very funny if posted 5 days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Pi (Apr 6, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Before you ask, no, GBAtemp will NOT be running a shop due to obvious legal issues.
> Just being curious, that's all
> 
> 
> ...



i knew this shop was going to open

Costello


----------



## Davess (Apr 6, 2010)

THEY MADE ONE YAHHHHH!!!!!

This is awesome.

EDIT:

* Where do they ship from? *

Cheap prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: very slow loading.

EDIT3: * Shipping costs?*


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2010)

this is a nice affiliate.
The website is easy to navigate.

I only need an item, but I feel sorry for the shop it's so cheap, it must cost you more than profit. (1.50€ for DSLite USB charger)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try to find something else to add.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

nathanking said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBAtemp doesn't own them, they are totally different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We simply get some cash from putting ads up here and letting them use our name.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 6, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMG, does that mean shipping comes from Canada???? I live in Canada, Ontario!


----------



## DarkFocus (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn they don't carry DSi batteries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any one know where I can get a higher mAh battery than the one that dsi's come with? All I can seem to find anywhere is ds lite batteries.

the DSI's battery life is only like 2 to 8 hours


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, stuff is shipped from China.  The web site is hosted in Canada, but nothing will be shipped from there.  

But you still get free shipping to Canada!


----------



## haflore (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! This is fantastic!!
Why is/was everyone saying it's going slow though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's very fast for me..


----------



## tajio (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool another affiliate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this was seems more trustful and the website design is cool aswell.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Wow! This is fantastic!!
> Why is/was everyone saying it's going slow though?
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to be back up to speed for now.


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> ZOMG, does that mean shipping comes from Canada???? I live in Canada, Ontario!
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 6, 2010)

Is this for real?

Just out of curiosity, what happened to the advertisements for the other shops that used to be on the sidebar?


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG!
i just KNEW there was gonna be a new ... shop thingy for gbatemp
cuz yesterday, late at nite, i noticed the "recommended sites" were gone so i thot it might have been updating XD


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice new affiliate. Now I've got three great places to buy from.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm actually quite excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why.

This is a totally brilliant idea and I support it fully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all my future purchases will most likely be from ShopTemp  (Supercard DStwo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY)

hmmm I may now even persuade my dad to let me tinker with the Wii.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not only will this site be trusted but it's also got a very well thought out layout and design, I like it (may even review it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmmm my first GBAtemp review)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome! I'll only purchase from there when getting flashcarts and stuff.
I guess Costello's question was because of this.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

ShadowSol said:
			
		

> OMG!
> i just KNEW there was gonna be a new ... shop thingy for gbatemp
> cuz yesterday, late at nite, i noticed the "recommended sites" were gone so i thot it might have been updating XD


Ahhh, so that's why it feels like something is missing on the home page!


----------



## regnad (Apr 6, 2010)

It's too bad there are no GBA flash carts outside of the EZ-Flash DSL one.


----------



## ibis_87 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! It's so hard to get a good flashcart in my country, so it might just be a perfect solution to me. For the first flashcard I got I payed half the price of the DS.

Are they going to ship to Russia, by the way? If so, I'll definitely be a regular customer.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Are they going to ship to Russia, by the way? If so, I'll definitely be a regular customer.


They ship worldwide.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Apr 6, 2010)

dang the prices really aren't bad at all, if i hadn't just gotten my acekard i would have gotten it from here


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 6, 2010)

2 to 5 weeks delivery time? Ouch!


----------



## maz- (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice, definitely gonna order my next flashcard there.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good, I'll probably order a card reader and a bluetooth dongle sometime, even though I have to wonder why they carry R4, given...




			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> We've asked that ShopTemp only carry the best and most popular carts and modchips that we have personally verified as being of quality. We will also be taking measures to make sure the customer makes informed decisions.



R4 and quality don't really deserve to be in the same sentence


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> 2 to 5 weeks delivery time? Ouch!


That's really just an estimate. Most deliveries will be made in around a week or so, but that's depending on the good old postal system of course.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2010)

IrishModchips said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd. Its all about money and advertisement. Don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks very awesome! And the prices are excellent also


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool site. very clean and fresh. Can't wait to pre-order my Supercard DSTWO. Site would be perfect if they didnt sell R4/R4 clones.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! Soon GBAtemp will takeover Newegg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for this amazing store of stuff I don't use anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesomeness!!


----------



## anaxs (Apr 6, 2010)

thats awesome, and its probably the most trust worthy site you'll find


----------



## Thunderboyx (Apr 7, 2010)

Jesus Christ, why are there still shops still selling the R4, well at least they are cheap $6 ftw while other rip off $30 more

Either way, I'll make sure to get my Supercard DS2 from there


----------



## iceissocold (Apr 7, 2010)

Since the business is located in Hong Kong, does that mean orders are shipping overseas? I like to stay away from anything shipped from HongKong as it has always been a horrible experience every time.

Could someone inform me how this works, and how long does it usually take to be delivered in the states. If it isn't too bad then I will definitely order my next card from there.


----------



## sumarth (Apr 7, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> DX steals Credit Card no.s



they cant. paypal. and their new site is ndscardsale.com


----------



## updowners (Apr 7, 2010)

All I have to say is...

AWESOME!

If I ever have to buy a flashcard, I'll buy it of ShopTemp


----------



## qwsed (Apr 7, 2010)

Just thinking about legality section, that alteast here in sweden its legal to sell these things openly. Its what you use them for thats illegal


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 7, 2010)

i am going to place an order very soon for:
2) 1 amp size 0603 fast blow SMD fuse
2) 0.5 amp size 0603 fast blow SMD fuse
1) DSLite Case Replacement 	
1) DSPhat Case replacement 
1) tri headed screw driver 
1) NDS Cartridge Slot for DSLite 
1) Acekard2i Flashcart
1) SupercardDS2 Flashcart
just to support the temp


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it should be worth noting that couriers like UPS tend to charge brokerage fees far in excess of the tax that might be levied by a government when importing something.  I refuse to deal with UPS myself, after they tried to bill me almost $70 to import a package with a marked value of about $120.  They're crooks, pure and simple.

I've never had a problem with Hong Kong Post, or indeed the mail service of any country I've ever received anything from.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a great idea, and the prices: damn.  I wish I hadn't bought my Acekard so early.  
One product I desperately need is a DS WiFi adapter (since Nintendo stopped selling theirs).  Plus, some variety for the DS lite replacement cases would be nice too, especially the transparent colors.


----------



## qwsed (Apr 7, 2010)

One thing that i think is essential and comes with no cost for you at all is that you mark the packages as gifts. If thats done atleast in the EU we get our product toll-tax free (Most of the times). You can also mark the package is worth like 20$ instead of the real deal (if its alot more). That will help too


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 7, 2010)

IrishModchips said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't complain about it here. 

Yes, they'll get it before you and yes they might get more sales. This shop is probably not going to be advertised heavily when compared to your site. 

Provide competitive pricing and you'll stay as a popular flashcart dealer. Don't complain, here. Complain elsewhere like the SuperCard forum.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks awesome!  Might pick up a few things in the near future.  Loving that it's in £ btw....great job guys!


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, this will make it easier for me to get a DStwo now. Awesome.
The prices seem very DealExtreme ish but about a buck or two more expensive.
That seems normal and its good to see a little compeitition.
I hope the site improves a bit and that it has no trouble about having flash carts.
Maybe calling them "development and backup" tools might make them sound a bit better.

Hopefully this will last up and when the 3DS carts come out.

Though something tells me the site might get bombarded with orders and other problems.

Maybe it might be a wise idea to hold official games and imports eventually?
I wouldn't mind seeing a used game section popping up one way or another.

Good luck to ya, I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Another World (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> *I'm worried about counterfeit flash carts or "clones", what will ShopTemp be doing to avoid that?*
> You can purchase your favourite flash carts from ShopTemp safe in the knowledge that they are all 100% legit, manufacturer made, flash carts. ShopTemp will absolutely not be selling counterfeit flash carts.



no matter what is said, and how hard this new shop works, i am worried about the cloned acekards. they have become better and harder to spot unless you know what you are looking for. acekard only sells directly to chinese wholesale outlets now, so perhaps this will not be an issue. only time will tell.

i also want to see how the return process goes. they need to be ontop of returns, offer free return shipping, a local drop box, kind customer support that understands that shite happens. 

with the dingoo, are they selling the export version or the "HK" version. the "HK" version has serious flaws that prevent 3rd party emus from running in the native o/s. also the dingoo is nitorious for having d-pad issues. again i'm curious about returns. can any of the gbatemp staff, who is dealing with them, comment on returns?

edit---
i just submitted a ticket to get a question answered. lets see what happens.... 

-another world


----------



## Splych (Apr 7, 2010)

awesomee~
now i know where to buy my flashcarts now!

at least it'll be safe to buy xD.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

A Temp shop.






 Still worried on those cloned Acekards though.






 I should go buy an M3 off here since its pretty cheap.


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks good, i'm in need of some replacement parts. Pitty it doesn't have fuses for phats.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, this is awesome. Hopefully it'll grow as new products come out, and new systems come out too.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 7, 2010)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> Since the business is located in Hong Kong, does that mean orders are shipping overseas? I like to stay away from anything shipped from HongKong as it has always been a horrible experience every time.
> 
> Could someone inform me how this works, and how long does it usually take to be delivered in the states. If it isn't too bad then I will definitely order my next card from there.



Yes I'm interested in the shipping details also. Does anyone know if they will be shipping from Hong Kong?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Its from Hong Kong. How else do you think they have cheap prices.


----------



## pkprostudio (Apr 7, 2010)

And just after I ordered an Acekard 2i last week...


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

The first thing I thought of when I saw this was the topic that asked about a Shop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is awesome! I'm gonna hop on that Supercard DSTWO deal.


----------



## Akothegreat (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks good, the bad image is it has R4 for sale in the main page


----------



## Rankine (Apr 7, 2010)

So can someone tell me what's so great about "Supercard DSTWO" compared to other touted flashcarts like Acekard2i and CycloDS?


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 7, 2010)

Rankine said:
			
		

> So can someone tell me what's so great about "Supercard DSTWO" compared to other touted flashcarts like Acekard2i and CycloDS?
> 
> well because
> QUOTEThe Supercard DSTWO will feature...
> ...


mostly cause of gba emulation which ... too tired to explain, sry


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Rankine said:
			
		

> So can someone tell me what's so great about "Supercard DSTWO" compared to other touted flashcarts like Acekard2i and CycloDS?


GBA and better SNES emulation on a slot 1. Its possible it can play vids like the iPlayer as well. It has a lot of functions and has that nice looking EOS.


----------



## Rankine (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Rankine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Supercard team good with updates and compatibility with recent games based on their previous flashcart?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Rankine said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. They are one of the first or at least one of the longest making flashcart team. They even still support their slot 2s. (somewhat) Updates aren't super fast but its fine.


----------



## Rankine (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Rankine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, a couple of days ago I was sure that Acekard2i was the way to go (I need to get a new card pretty bad), but now I'm torn.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Acekards are still pretty good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own both and both haven't let me down. (post EOS)


----------



## zeromac (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoah this is awesome, but my question is, will this be our only affiliate; will we lose the old ones?







 Dingoo for 86$


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Overwhelming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just ordered an Acekard2i myself with Hong Kong Registered Air Mail >_> I'm taking your word for it that it won't take like a month or two


----------



## Another World (Apr 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We will only refund up to $5 on return shipping costs
> 
> and this is in the defective 7 day section. i got news for them, it cost more than $5 to ship something back to China. If the item is defective why should I have to pay for return shipping costs? Who is to say the second item won't be defective as well.
> 
> ...



seriously? if it arrives damaged i have to pay to send it back? really? lol. wow.

-another world


----------



## majix560 (Apr 7, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R4 does work with the pokemon games. Every single pokemon game I've played on my R4 (platinum, pearl, diamond, heart-gold, soul-silver) worked perfectly/


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

majix560 said:
			
		

> R4 does work with the pokemon games. Every single pokemon game I've played on my R4 (platinum, pearl, diamond, heart-gold, soul-silver) worked perfectly/













God, I'm *so* I'm looking forward to the day when the 3DS finally supplants the DS, so we can finally be rid of this R4 bull$&@!


----------



## zeromac (Apr 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> majix560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chill dude
R4 is still a good cart


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 7, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Chill dude
> R4 is still a good cart



Which one, lol?

It might've been once, but I don't think it's the functionality that causes so many people to hate on it now.... just the fact that it results in so many irritating posts that are all basically asking the same questions over and over.


----------



## elimist (Apr 7, 2010)

The r4 is only $6 at shoptemp. I remember paying $30+shipping for a fake r4(n5 with r4 sticker) that kept erasing my microsd. I stopped using it a week after buying it because I heard that an n5 can brick your ds. Not that i care about flashcards anymore because my ds split in half.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but the thing that's most irritating are people like you that hate on it, like i said, chill its just a piece of plastic


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

http://episodes.gbatemp.net/my_flashcart.mp3

I think this adds to zeromac's post.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> -snip for length-


Another World, let me see if I can't clear some of these issues up. It seems there may be a degree of misinterpretation here that hopefully I can help with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1)* Very sorry, we're actually the ones that wrote up the shipping policy for the shop (they gave us the information, we put it to text). It seems there was slight oversight. Regular return of shipping on items will be up to $5, as an example, it costs only about $3.5 to ship from France to China. So in most cases that policy will cover you.

However, the oversight I mentioned is that when writing it up we forgot to add in a bit about how larger orders (for example a large box of items) will have their own policy. Though I don't know it off hand, rest assured that for exceptional cases there will be a standard in place. It will be amended to the return policy soon.

*2)* The return policy starts from when the parcel arrives and warranty starts when the item is shipped, this is true. The implication is that you're under warranty for mailing damages as well. Which I'll cover more in point 3.

*3)* No, absolutely not. If it arrives damaged you may return it and receive a refund for the shipping costs. That falls into the 7 day return policy, more so than the six month warranty. However that could stand some clarification as well, it will be added. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a question, Oh ShopTemp folks...

When I have an order of $100, it lists several shipping option:


# Hong Kong Air Mail (no packaging) $0.00
# Hong Kong Register Air Mail $0.00
# Hong Kong Air Mail $1.18
# UPS Express $14.16
# DHL Express $16.52 


If I choose "Hong Kong Registered Air Mail" for $0.00, will I get the packaging? I mean, why is this the same price as the option with no packaging? Odd....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I have a question, Oh ShopTemp folks...
> 
> When I have an order of $100, it lists several shipping option:
> 
> ...


Actually that's because the prices on shipping go down as your order increases. So yes, with Hong Kong Register Air Mail you will indeed receive your packaging.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> \
> Actually that's because the prices on shipping go down as your order increases. So yes, with Hong Kong Register Air Mail you will indeed receive your packaging.



Excellent, excellent.. Thank you kindly...


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

So, what's this about a discount? Definitely sounds tempting


----------



## Covarr (Apr 7, 2010)

Loving the RSS feed. For example, I just found out they're taking preorders for SCDSTWO now.

Exciting, right?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Loving the RSS feed. For example, I just found out they're taking preorders for SCDSTWO now.
> 
> Exciting, right?


Exciting yes. Can I afford it no.


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

But they're showing the ONE box shot and don't even know the contents (besides the flashcart, obviously).

And the lack of any photos/screenshots/videos so close to the supposed release date worries me too...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> But they're showing the ONE box shot and don't even know the contents (besides the flashcart, obviously).
> 
> And the lack of any photos/screenshots/videos so close to the supposed release date worries me too...


That's unavoidable I'm afraid. The Supercard team hasn't revealed any shots of the cart/packaging or a hard date. What we do know is the price point and that it's set to release any day now. As more information becomes available the product page will be updated by the ShopTemp team. 

However you can be sure they wouldn't be doing pre-orders unless they had some hard data, such as the price, which they have.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 7, 2010)

*is in love*

too bad it doesnt sell actual DS' for bugger all. Maybe they can get their hands on refurbished ones?


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

This is really annoying!

PayPal says that guests can use its service a limited time (apparently, I've used those up already) and I have to register.

I was already register, I just don't wanna go for the linking card process (because they charge a 1$ and inutilize my virtual card (I use the www.mbnet.pt system from my bank, which is linked to my real credit card, which generates a one-time use virtual card. When paypal charges the dollar to verify the card, inutilizes it)).

I can't use PayPal. I won't use MoneyBrookers, because they only offer the bank transfer option.

*THIS MEANS I CAN'T BUY FROM SHOPTEMP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

(and I've already lost 2€ with this linking cards process in paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iwakura (Apr 7, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hear hear.

I wrote a short article/rant about it myself. I was shocked to find an acekard 2i would cost $32 to get it shipped to me "in under a week", and it would cost 16.50 to get it in 2-5 weeks. Forget that.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

iwakura said:
			
		

> -Snip for length-


There's always a tradeoff with this sort of thing, shipping no matter where from, usually takes a couple of weeks with standard shipping options. Then you're going to pay a little bit more with every superior option. A relative of mine was speaking to me just the other day about how she shipped a fairly small parcel using one of the faster shipping services and it cost a fair chunk of change.

More importantly, though, is the content and pricing. Being shipped from China it does take a bit longer (depending on your locale and if your using the most basic shipping options), but you're getting the product at a fraction of the price of most other shops. The average North American seller is going to charge you at least 1/3 - double the price of ShopTemp.

And then on the flipside, the average Chinese store will generally give you a low price, but they'll have awful customer service, a mediocre layout, and Engrish all over the place. It's not a pleasant experience a lot of the time.

ShopTemp counters both of these problems, and offers GBAtemp and Filetrip's resources in doing so. Anywho, hope you took that and my previous reply to Another into consideration when you were writing your article.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice.  I like this idea.  Hopefully it turns out well in the long run.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

I find that the 2-5 week shipping isn't much worse than DX to be honest. And paying $1 for the packaging doesn't seen to bad...


----------



## iwakura (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> iwakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you, but $3 more at leetmods and you're getting it in


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 7, 2010)

About the Memory Card prices :/

The 2Gb is priced normally, the 4GB is just under the price of 2 2GB Cards, the 8GB is just under the price of 2 4GB Cards, yet the 16GB is over the price of 2 8GB Cards.

Both Kingston and Sandisk, why is this ?


----------



## Mid123 (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a great idea.I hope everything works out well for this


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> About the Memory Card prices :/
> 
> The 2Gb is priced normally, the 4GB is just under the price of 2 2GB Cards, the 8GB is just under the price of 2 4GB Cards, yet the 16GB is over the price of 2 8GB Cards.
> 
> Both Kingston and Sandisk, why is this ?


I can't say for sure, but I think that's a stock price issue. A shop has to set something at a particular price in order to make stocking it worthwhile. So in the cases of the larger size cards, the stock price must have been slightly higher.


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi and congrats for the great idea.

I would like to order now but I want to confirm whether the memory cards are original or not. According to what I hear, buying a memory card from a Chinese store is a huge gamble since even the store doesn't know most of the time if the item is a counterfeit. Also, nothing is mentioned about the class of the card. The only thing I could find was that 4 is shown on the screenshot of the Kingston card but again, a screenshot cannot be really trusted. Finally I would like to know which one is a better choice if both are original, a Sandisk or a Kingston.

My last question, is there any change that GBA flashcards could be offered?

Thanks...


----------



## Retal (Apr 7, 2010)

My favourite part was how the cart box pushed the logo over the navigational buttons.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

I for one really like the Shoptemp Logo. 

Nice addition to the Network.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't access ShopTemp; I get a 403


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> I can't access ShopTemp; I get a 403


You're not the only one. Look here -> Website down?


----------



## monkeymachine (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like it's down now (403). Didn't think switching servers would be this disruptive.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL we're forbidden.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

They're having a few technical issues at the moment, we've been told its being worked on.

EDIT: It turns out the issue isn't on ShopTemp's end, but rather the host. They're doing tests to fix a slowdown problem on the network. If all goes well the shop will be back up and faster than ever in no time.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

It was fast, now I keep getting Forbidden error when loading the page, this does not effect who I'm buying from.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Well folks, it seems the issue is fixed. And to compensate for the downtimes, the ShopTemp team and GBAtemp have decided to extend the offer on $29.95 DSTWO pre-orders to more than the initial 100 for a while. It will be at cost to both sites, but neither we nor ShopTemp mind taking a hit to apologize and benefit you guys.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome no doubt getting that cart


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman: I would love to preorder now but I wanted to confirm the memory card situation (please see my previous post)

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Daidude (Apr 7, 2010)

The R4i SDHC and other R4 cards are actually quite cheap compared to other websites and the R4i SDHC is always updated, works well and is only £6.80 or something so stop de-moting( not sure if thats a real word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) it just lacks a few features compared to other flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'll be getting a SCDS2 sometime after it comes out though. And I'm making all my future flashcart purchases from ShopTemp!


----------



## Daidude (Apr 7, 2010)

Also I have a R4i SDHC and I am planning to get a better one such as a SPDS2 or a different one thats much better


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> My favourite part was how the cart box pushed the logo over the navigational buttons.


Could you elaborate on that? What browser are you using?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

inter4ever said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman: I would love to preorder now but I wanted to confirm the memory card situation (please see my previous post)
> 
> Thanks in advance....


Yep, they're original. Everything ShopTemp sells is. That was one of the stipulations of the arrangement. As for their class, I really don't know about that. And finally, Kingston Japan is generally thought of to be the superior brand when it comes to flashcart speeds. Hope that helps.


----------



## Covarr (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> inter4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kingston Japan is highly regarded in speed because with their 1GB and 2GB cards, they WERE the fastest, when speed wasn't documented on the cards themselves. With the SDHC standard, though, came classes. A class 6 card is going to be faster than a class 2 card, no matter who makes which one. And yes, class really does make a difference.


----------



## Porivian (Apr 7, 2010)

In for 3 Acekard2i's.
With the coupon I got 3 for the price of what other sites sell 1 for, and since I didn't need them quickly it was a perfect match, and it was awesome that things worked out for all 3 of us (shoptemp, gbatemp and me!)
Now we'll see how the order pans out.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 7, 2010)

R4 is pretty cheap. I remember forking over lots of cash for one. I might get one for my friend.


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 7, 2010)

Why do shoptemp sell the bad, bad fake R4i cards!?! Could you not talk to them, make them more... Informed?


----------



## viz (Apr 7, 2010)

the supercard dstwo was 29.99 yesterday and now its 37.50 what gives


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Why do shoptemp sell the bad, bad fake R4i cards!?! Could you not talk to them, make them more... Informed?
> Do you mean that you think all R4i carts are bad, or just those particular models?
> 
> QUOTE(viz @ Apr 7 2010, 04:59 PM) the supercard dstwo was 29.99 yesterday and now its 37.50 what gives


It was a temporary discount for the first 100 customers, then due to some downtime on the shop ShopTemp decided to extend it a little bit longer and to more people while taking a loss on each one, for the benefit of the community. However the discount has since ended and now what you're seeing is the regular ShopTemp price. It's still quite low, and you likely won't see such a lower price anywhere else.


----------



## viz (Apr 7, 2010)

alright if its still the cheapest price ill probably buy one

sucks i missed out though


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 8, 2010)

I gonna try buying something but could someone clear these two matters up? 

1. Are we supposed to make new accounts for shoptemp or do our gbatemp ones carry over?
2. Someone earlier mentioned using discount coupons, how do you get those?

Thanks.

EDIT

Nevermind. I figured it out lol.


----------



## Wekker (Apr 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> For existing members of the GBAtemp community, you will each be provided with a discount coupon for specific products within the shop


what is it about? where is the discount coupon? i just brought DSTWO, can i still redeem the coupon?


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

Wekker said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The discount codes are in the stickies.


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah, this is a great idea! Now GBATemp has everything!

'Cept those dastardly ROMS, of course.


----------



## vergilite (Apr 8, 2010)

this is truly amazing. i think i and all the gbatemp owe you (the staff) an amazing amount of gratitude, just to be able to buy a flash cart and no it wont be fake or mis-sold is good enough but the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry i just j*zzed in my pants) they are truly a gift from god and i willl 100% be using this as my primary store, in fact a week Thursday il be purchasing some lovely acekard 2i's from here


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 8, 2010)

loving this store the prices seem extremely fair. interface is good.  just wondering why everyone is so upset they are selling r4s.  r4s I get they had a lot of trouble with bad clones and they ran into legal issues and they aren't really supported anymore but they work for the majority of the games don't they?  what is the problem?


----------



## opcode32 (Apr 8, 2010)

There is probably noone who will agree with me, but I find this a horrible idea. Running a site about scene releases is one thing, but using it to promote a commercial store is another. I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo used the first chance they get to bring both down by legal means.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

opcode32 said:
			
		

> There is probably noone who will agree with me, but I find this a horrible idea. Running a site about scene releases is one thing, but using it to promote a commercial store is another. I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo used the first chance they get to bring both down by legal means.


Since the GBAtemp team doesn't run or own ShopTemp, that shouldn't be a problem. Our relationship to ShopTemp isn't much different than that of the previous affiliates (in terms of we advertise, they supply the site with revenue), and we never had any trouble supporting them.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Apr 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> For existing members of the GBAtemp community, you will each be provided with a discount coupon for specific products within the shop, which is our way of saying thank you, and the ShopTemp crew's way of saying hello!



Where's the coupon? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Opium (Apr 8, 2010)

Christopher8827 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check the stickies in the shoptemp forum section.


----------



## Megacherv (Apr 8, 2010)

What's this about Modchips being temporarily removed? Will I still get my Supercard DSTWO?


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 8, 2010)

Megacherv said:
			
		

> What's this about Modchips being temporarily removed? Will I still get my Supercard DSTWO?


You will, it's only about the Wii modchips, as far as I know.


----------



## Megacherv (Apr 8, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Megacherv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...modchips AREN'T flashcards...I feel like a right wolly now...

Luckily our Wii's soft-modded already (YAY!)


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just ordered an acekard 2i. Paypal charged me in USD but then I realized the canadian dollar is above parity right now


----------



## Salax (Apr 9, 2010)

To tell you the truth, I don't see why anyone would buy from here. The shipping is awful, the prices are sub-par, and there's no good reason to shop here as opposed to anywhere else.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth, I don't see why anyone would buy from here. The shipping is awful, the prices are sub-par, and there's no good reason to shop here as opposed to anywhere else.


Read andrew's rant huh?

I'd buy from here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Provided I have coupons and cash.

Oh we also love gbatemp?

To each his own though.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 9, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth, I don't see why anyone would buy from here. The shipping is awful, the prices are sub-par, and there's no good reason to shop here as opposed to anywhere else.


The shipping is the same as from any shop based in Hong Kong or China, the prices are indeed 'sub-par', in that they're 'below average' and the reason many people choose to shop here as opposed to anywhere else is that it supports GBAtemp.


----------



## lukands (Apr 9, 2010)

So I signed up for the ShopTemp newsletter before pre-orders began, thinking I would be informed when they start taking orders. Now I missed the cheaper price and supposedly the price has gone up a couple of times? Thanks for nothing I guess?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

lukands said:
			
		

> So I signed up for the ShopTemp newsletter before pre-orders began, thinking I would be informed when they start taking orders. Now I missed the cheaper price and supposedly the price has gone up a couple of times? Thanks for nothing I guess?


The message was sent, and received by most. Apparently a small portion didn't receive it however. The ShopTemp team had no way of knowing who or why. And in same cases the message may have ended up in your spam box.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 9, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth, I don't see why anyone would buy from here. The shipping is awful, the prices are sub-par, and there's no good reason to shop here as opposed to anywhere else.



I'm going to sit here and masturbate over ShopTemp like everyone else but the prices are on the low-end and the shipping is no different than any other place shipping from Hong Kong. I'm not entirely sure what you expect.


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got back from sailing (7 days), and I'm really surprised by seeing this, I guess i'll be getting my scds2 from here


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Apr 10, 2010)

*looks at prices*...






"WOW! THAT'S A LOW PRICE!"


----------



## pepe1705 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a question:

I am from Mexico, Does this page ship to mi country?
Its still free shipping?

THX


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 10, 2010)

pepe1705 said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> I am from Mexico, Does this page ship to mi country?
> Its still free shipping?
> ...


Yes, it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's free to everywhere.


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 10, 2010)

Not really, free shipping is not worldwide according to some members and my personal experience.


----------



## dice (Apr 11, 2010)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> pepe1705 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't actually


----------



## 9th_Sage (Apr 11, 2010)

GWEndlessDuel said:
			
		

> I'm going to sit here and masturbate over ShopTemp like everyone else but the prices are on the low-end and the shipping is no different than any other place shipping from Hong Kong. I'm not entirely sure what you expect.


That's pretty much it.  Decent enough prices and cheap shipping that's about as fast as you could expect shipping from HK.  Perhaps he's not ordered anything from Hong Kong before.


----------



## Arkansaw (Apr 11, 2010)

There is a conflict of interest here, but I will let it slide.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2010)

GWEndlessDuel said:
			
		

> Salax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One downside is having to ship something back all the way to China for an exchange or refund.  Not sure but I've always had a real hard time doing that, these China based stores can be mean and unforgiving sometimes.


----------



## waffle1995 (Apr 11, 2010)

i pre-order a scds2 this morning and when i check the status it say awaiting payment when i already paid!  i have the email from paypal still! i also made a ticket to confirm im still getting it!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> i pre-order a scds2 this morning and when i check the status it say awaiting payment when i already paid!  i have the email from paypal still! i also made a ticket to confirm im still getting it!


That just means the order hasn't been processed yet by the ShopTemp staff. Remember that its the weekend and different working rules apply to the weekend. "Business days" and all that.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Apr 11, 2010)

Is there an idea of when the SCDS2 will be released? I've been surprised it's taken this long considering how far back they promised it. What's holding them up?


----------



## Psy-Phi (Apr 11, 2010)

Ordered an AceKard 2i, they're so cheap and I've been curious how it runs.  If it doesn't outperform my CycloDS no big loss, can give it to a friend.  The notification of received payment via paypal seems mighty slow though.  Ordered it before going to sleep last night, woke up and still nothing but maybe they don't check on the weekend (though I think it's Monday in Hong Kong already). 

So we'll see how quick this is.  If I get confirmation soon I'll probably order that emulator thing as well.  Though I have a PSP that can do all that, it's not at full speed in a lot of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

Psy-Phi said:
			
		

> Ordered an AceKard 2i, they're so cheap and I've been curious how it runs.  If it doesn't outperform my CycloDS no big loss, can give it to a friend.  The notification of received payment via paypal seems mighty slow though.  Ordered it before going to sleep last night, woke up and still nothing but maybe they don't check on the weekend (though I think it's Monday in Hong Kong already).
> 
> So we'll see how quick this is.  If I get confirmation soon I'll probably order that emulator thing as well.  Though I have a PSP that can do all that, it's not at full speed in a lot of things
> 
> ...


Here's an update for ya': http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220393


----------



## Crazy-S (Apr 11, 2010)

So do you just sell Nintendo things or do you plan to sell things for the Xbox 360 like some XCM Coolers or so


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 11, 2010)

got an question

is the R4 Revolution from the shoptemp wood compitable???


----------



## Minox (Apr 11, 2010)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> got an question
> 
> is the R4 Revolution from the shoptemp wood compitable???


Link


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for the link


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Apr 12, 2010)

just order a Dingoo and a preorder supercard dstwo

cant wait to tryout the items


----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2010)

Question: ShopTemp.net is this a "i wanna copy shoptemp.com and make money on someone elses reputation"-site? It has almost the same stuff, but not the same design, but same name... i dunno... seems like a cheap R4 clone, but to websites instead of flashcards...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 12, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Question: ShopTemp.net is this a "i wanna copy shoptemp.com and make money on someone elses reputation"-site? It has almost the same stuff, but not the same design, but same name... i dunno... seems like a cheap R4 clone, but to websites instead of flashcards...


No it's a redirect that ShopTemp owns that will be fixed very shortly.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 12, 2010)

I opened a support ticket on April 10, it has yet to be answered. I know you guys must be swamped, any chance you know when it might be answered?


----------



## percyman (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey.

I am a complete newb when it comes to carts, and buying them. I live in the UK and i was wondering if these guys sell legit cards and not fakes. Sorry about the stupid question, but i am paranoid when it comes to these things. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Covarr (Apr 15, 2010)

percyman said:
			
		

> Hey.
> 
> I am a complete newb when it comes to carts, and buying them. I live in the UK and i was wondering if these guys sell legit cards and not fakes. Sorry about the stupid question, but i am paranoid when it comes to these things.
> Thanks for your help


From what I've heard, these guys only sell 100% real cards (even their R4 is a 1:1 clone, so it should be identical to an original one).


----------



## Covarr (Apr 16, 2010)

IrishModchips said:
			
		

> I would really love to say i was surprized they put their price up for the supercard 2 but i aint.
> 
> They guessed the price and got it badly wrong, they just recently got the price with the rest of us and are now kicking themselfs for having it at the price they had it at because with free shipping they really did take a big loss on that.


What? They'd said right from the start that the price would go up after the initial few preorders. They KNEW it was a low price.


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2010)

You are wrong about pretty much everything you said, IrishModchips, and in the future please refrain from advertising your shop.
Advertising without authorization on our forum has always been forbidden and against our rules.
Next post, you're out


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

It is a trusted place to buy cards.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Great shop, good work to the team who made it.


----------



## metroid4life14 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll be ordering a few R4s from these guys in a few days


----------



## altorn (Apr 19, 2010)

Gp2xWIZ would be good to sell in Shoptemp!
I want to buy one of those DingooA320 consoles and program hombrew into it.


----------



## metroid4life14 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just ordered a few R4s... Can't wait


----------



## wiifr3ak (May 7, 2010)

I ordered my Item last week and hopefully I'll receive it next week but I couldn't track my package because they didn't give me the link of the site were I can track my package even though I have the tracking number.


----------



## Spy123 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can say without a doubt, I fully recommend this site for your flashcart purchases.


----------



## Salax (Jun 14, 2010)

Old thread is old.


----------



## imanoob (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive never used shop temp before but isnt it just a hosting site for other shops, because thare are many listed websites to each product and also the price range is sometimes large, does this mean that all the listed shops are legit?


----------

